# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Ευρετήριο Κρουαζιεροπλοίων - Cruise ship index >  Ευρετήριο Κρουαζιεροπλοίων - Cruise Ships Index

## sylver23

*A

Adriana III [Adriana, Aquarius]*

*Aegean Glory [Μυκήναι]*

*Aegean Odyssey [Aegean I, Aegean Dolphin, Dolphin, Narcis]*

*Aegean Paradise [Happy Dolphin, Delphin Voyager, Cruise One, Orient Venus]*

*AIDAblu*

*AIDAcara [Aida]*

*AIDAdiva*

*AIDAprima
*
*AIDAstella*

*Albatros [Crown, Norwegian Star, Royal Odyssey, Royal Viking Sea]*

*Allure Of The Seas*

*Amen [Discovery, Platinum, Hyundai Pungak, Island Princess, Island Venture]*

*Anna Maru [John P.]*

*Arcadia*

*Arethusa*

*Artania [Artemis - Royal Princess]*

*Artemis*

*Astor [Fedor Dostoevskiy, Astor]*

*Asuka II [Crystal Harmony]*

*Aurora*

*Azamara Journey [Blue Dream, Blue Star]*

*Azamara Quest [Blue Moon, Delphin Renaissance]*

*Azores [Athena,Caribe,Italia Prima,Fridtjof Nansen,Volkerfreundschaft,Stockholm]*

*Azura*

*B*

*Balmoral [Norwegian Crown, Crown Odyssey]*

*Berlin [FTI Berlin, Spirit of Adventure, Orange Melody, Princess Mahsuri, Berlin]*

*Black Watch [Star Odessey, Westward, Royal Viking Star]*

*Boudicca [Hyundai Keumgang,Golden Princess,Sunward,Royal Viking Sky]*

*Brilliance of the Seas*

*C
*
*Carnival Breeze*

*Carnival Dream*

*Carnival Freedom*

*Celebrity Constellation [Constellation]*

*Celebrity Eclipse*

*Celebrity Equinox*

*Celebrity Reflection*

*Celebrity Silhouette*

*Celebrity Solstice*

*Celebrity Summit [Summit]*

*Celestyal Crystal [Cristal Siljia Opera, Superstar Taurus, Leeward, Sally Albatross]*

*Celestyal Nefeli [Gemini,Vision Star,Superstar Gemini,Cunard Crown Jewel,Crown Jewel]*

*Celestyal Olympia [Louis Olympia,Thomson Destiny, Sunbird, Song of America]*

*Chinese Taishan [Costa Voyager, Grand Voyager, Voyager, Olympic Voyager]*

*Club Harmony [Harmony Princess, Costa Marina, Italia, Regent Sun, Axel Johnson]*

*Club Med 2*

*Corinthian [Orion II, Clelia II, Renaissance IV]*

*Costa Atlantica*

*Costa Deliziosa*

*Costa Diadema*

* Costa Fascinosa*

*Costa Fortuna*

*Costa Luminosa*

*Costa Magica*

*Costa Mediterranea*

*Costa neoClassica [Costa Classica]*

*Costa neoRiviera [Grand Μistral, Mistral]*

*Costa neoRomantica [Costa Romantica]*

*Costa Pacifica*

*Costa Serena*

*Costa Victoria*

*Cruise One [EasyCruiseOne, Neptune II, Renaissance II]*

*Crystal Serenity*


*D*

*Deutschland*

*Disney Fantasy*

*Disney Magic*

*E*

*Empress of the Seas [Empress, Empress of the Seas, Nordic Empress]*

*Eurodam*

*Europa II*


*F*

*Formosa Queen [Ocean Pearl,Clipper Pacific,Dream Princess,Sundream,Song of Norway]*

*Freedom of the Seas*

*Freewinds [Boheme]*

*Funchal*

*G
*
*Glory Sea [Celestyal Odyssey, Explorer, Olympia Explorer, Olympic Explorer]
*
*Golden Iris [Rhapsody, Cunard Princess, Cunard Conquest]*

*Golden Princess*

*Grand Celebration [Carnival Celebration, Celebration]*

*Grandeur of the seas*

*H*

*Horizon [Pacific Dream, Island Star, Horizon]*

*I*

*Independence of the Seas*

*Insignia [Columbus 2, Insignia, R One]*

*Island Escape [Viking Serenade, Stardancer, Scandinavia]*
*
K

**Κnyaz Vladimir [Roy Star, Royal Iris, The Azur, Azur, Eagle]
**
L*

*L' Austral*

*La belle de l Adriatique*

*Le Boreal*

*Le Lyrial* 

*Lisboa [Princess Danae,Baltica, Starlight Express,Therissos Express,Port Melbourne]*

*Louis Aura [Orient Queen, Bolero, Starward]*

*M*

*Magellan [Grand Holiday, Holiday]*

*Majestic Princess*
*
Marco Polo [Aleksandr, Aleksandr Pushkin]*

*Mariner of the Seas*

*Mein Schiff 1 [Mein Schiff, Celebrity Galaxy, Galaxy]

* *Mein Schiff 3
*
*Mein Schiff 5
*
*Minerva [Alexander Von Humbol, Explorer II, Saga Pearl, Okean]*

*Monet [Stella Dalmatiae - Yushar]*

*MSC Armonia [European Vision]*

*MSC Divina*

*MSC Fantasia*

*MSC Lirica*

*MSC Magnifica*

*MSC Musica*

*MSC Opera*

*MSC Orchestra*

*MSC Poesia*

*MSC Splendida*

*N*

*Nautica [R Five]*

*Navigator of the seas*

*Nieuw Amsterdam*

*Noordam*

*Norwegian Dawn*

*Norwegian Epic*
*
Norwegian Escape*

*Norwegian Gem*

*Norwegian Jade*
*
Norwegian Joy*

*Norwegian Spirit [SuperStar Leo]*

*Norwegian Star [SuperStar Libra]*

*O*

*Oasia [Saga Ruby, Caronia, Vistafjord]*

*Oasis of the Seas*

*Ocean Dream [Southern Cross, Flamenco, Sun Princess, Spirit of London, Seaward]*

*Ocean Endeavour [Kristina Katarina, The Iris, Francesca, Konstantin Simonov]*

*Ocean Majesty [Homeric, Olympic, Kypros Star, Sol Christiana, Juan March]*

*Ocean Princess [Tahitian Princess, R Four]*

*Oosterdam*

*Oriana*

*Orient Queen II [Vistamar]
*
*Ovation of the Seas*


*P*

*Pacific Jewel [Ocean Village Two, AIDAblu, A`Rosa Blu, Crown Princess]*

*Pacific Pearl [Ocean Village, Arcadia, Star Princess, FairMajesty]*

*Piri Reis Universitesi [Ankara]*
*
Porto [Arion, Nautilus 2000, Astra I, Astra, Istra]*

*Prinsendam [Seabourn Sun, Royal Viking Sun]*

*Q*

*Qing [Msc Melody, Melody, StarShip Atlantic, Atlantic]*

*Quantum of the Seas*

*Queen Elizabeth*

*Queen Elizabeth 2*

*Queen Mary 2*

*Queen Victoria*

*R*

*Regal Princess*

*Regatta [Insignia, R Two]*

*Rhapsody of the Seas*

*Rotterdam*

*Royal Princess*

*Ruby Princess*

*S*

*Saga Sapphire [Bleu de France,Holiday Dream,SuperStar Aries,Super Star Europe,Europa]*

*Salamis Filoxenia [Van Gogh, Club 1, Odessa Sky, Gruziya]*

*Sea Dream I [Seabourn Goddess I, Sea Goddess I]*

*Sea Explorer [Corinthian II, Island Sun, Sun, Renai I, Renaissance Seven]*

*Sea Spirit [Spirit of Oceanus, Megastar Sagittarius, Sun Viva, Hanseatic Renaissance]*

*Seabourn Odyssey*

*Seabourn Sojourn*

*Seven Seas Mariner*

*Seven Seas Voyager*
*
Silver Cloud*
*
Silver Spirit

Silver Whisper*

*Silver Wind*

*Sky Golden Era [Celebrity Century, Century]*

*Sovereign [Sovereign of the seas]*

*Splendour of the Seas*

*Star Pride [Seabourn Pride]*

*SuperStar Gemini [Norwegian Dream, Dreamward]*

*T
*
*Tere Moana [Le Levant]*

*Thomson Celebration [Noordam]*

*Thomson Dream [Costa Europa, Westerdam, Homeric]*

*Thomson Majesty [Louis Majesty, Norwegian Majesty, Royal Majesty]*

*Thomson Spirit [Spirit, Nieuw Amsterdam, Patriot, Nieuw Amsterdam]*

*To Callisto [Marina, Illyria II]

TUI Discovery 2 [Legend of the Seas]*

*V*

*Voyager of the Seas 
*
*Viking Star*

*Z*

*Zenith*

----------

